
Focus Changes Your Brain - greyman
http://blogs.msdn.com/jmeier/archive/2008/01/02/focus-changes-your-brain.aspx
======
river_styx
Seriously, will we ever get away from this "x changes your brain" nonsense?
Everyone, at every waking moment of their life, experiences "chemical and
physical" changes in their brain. That's kinda how it works.

------
jmtame
Of course the hard part is focusing ;)

